# Your Favourite Perfume or Fragrance



## Always"watching" (Sep 21, 2013)

Before I started becoming interested in watches, I had a period when I was intensely interested in fragrances and the art of creating new perfumes, to the extent that I nearly applied to do the only available university course on perfume and its creation in this country. Recently, Kristina asked me to research perfumes for herself, knowing that she wanted a fragrance that had a powdery dry-down in a manner that many older perfumes of the past were able to conjure up. It took me a long time to find suitable alternatives to test, and most of the contenders were indeed originally formulated pre-War, including a couple of Guerlain perfumes. Finally, I discovered Kenzo Flower, a modern fragrance with a wonderful powdery base note and we went and had a sniff or two before buying a bottle of this magic potion.

As for myself, I must admit that when studying perfumes, the more I experienced different fragrances intended for men the more disappointed I became. And recently, while looking at fragrances for Kristina, that sense of disappointment arose once more. I do not understand why the complexity and magicianship found in the best women's fragrances is almost unavailable in those designed for men. The majority of men's fragrances are simple one-liners, and the main notes in these perfumes are a limited choice, presumably those felt to be suitable for a limited definition of what a man is or should be. There are a few good men's perfumes out there, but I myself have decided to revamp my fragrance wardrobe with a couple of women's perfumes that are well-suited to the sort of person I am - and both of these perfumes are classics. The first is Safari by Ralph Lauren - and avoid the over-citrusy Safari for men - and the second is Tabu, a famous perfume from the 1920s by Dana, available only as a Cologne but powerful enough in that dilution to blow all opposition away. I originally wanted to use Fidgi, after my original bottle ran dry some time ago, but it has become hugely expensive and Safari is an excellent runner-up. Tabu replaces my used-up bottles of Pi by Givenchy and Joop Homme, and like Joop and Pi is a sort of blast of sweet comfort. There is also another perfume I like to use but would never admit to it publicly, and that is Lou Lou by Cacharel, an absolute classic from the 1980s.

When assessing perfumes generally, I have found that so often a beautiful fragrance has been ruined by reformulation, with companies trying to update their wares for the modern market. Surely, it would be better to allow a classic fragrance to die gracefully, in its original formulation and retaining its original name, rather than be reworked into an inferior version of itself and then passed off as a classic.

Having told you my own perfume preferences, what about yours. Please do tell...


----------



## hughlle (Aug 23, 2015)

Eau de douche


----------



## AVO (Nov 18, 2012)

I have three for work that are a bit old fashioned like me...

Trumper's Cologne, Trumper's Bay Rum, Taylor's Sandalwood Cologne

Then for more formal wear: Joop Homme (Summer) and Cacharel Pour L'Homme (Winter)

For more casual wear I like Boss Energise and Davidoff Cool Water.

And there's my ultimate favourite...


----------



## Turpinr (Dec 18, 2017)

In 1974, blue Stratos

An auntie once sent me some stuff called Sabre which smelled like cat pi55. I was only 16 and it was even more popular than blue Stratos.... I had more girls than Barry Sheene and George Best combined, or so i remember


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

As my natural odour is of fresh roses, I have no requirement for "masking agents". Madam always gets her supply of this stuff replenished as necessary. :laughing2dw:










At my expense, of course.


----------



## BlueKnight (Oct 29, 2009)

Michelle Obama: It smells like a whorehouse in here.

Laura Bush: I've never been in a whorehouse.

My wife likes YSt-L. Opium.


----------



## bowie (Mar 12, 2005)

she likes Stella McCartney Stella Eau de Parfum, I like Aramis Devin and Sauvage

*

*


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

For the last few years both Big M and I have used Paco Rabanne boys and girls Million.

And on the odd occasion when Big M fancies a change she always has a bottle of Mugler Angel


----------



## hughlle (Aug 23, 2015)

@Chromejob it's French  shower water. I can't stand a woman in perfume so try not to do it myself so to speak. Hygienic people smell fine as they are.


----------



## Chromejob (Jul 28, 2006)

Funny how some of you are mentioning your SWMBO fragrance of choice. Quite admirable, messieurs.

For years I loved Caswell-Massey's Nicholsen *Bay Rum*, but they stopped making it. Have tried several others, settled upon the affordable Royall Lyme variety. Seems that's now hard to fetch or a fortune to procure.

I also like Claus Porto's Musgo Real classic, but they only offer that in an after shave. Their Oak Moss cologne is rather nice.

American brand Lucky Tiger makes a premium shave collection, including an aftershave that has the citrus and clove notes of a classic bay rum, wish they'd make an eau de toilette version.

I'm old-fashioned, once I settle upon a signature scent that I like (and my ladies like), I have one for spring and summer, one for fall and winter. When the manufacturer ceases production, it takes me a while to decide upon a new one. And the good ones are so expensive! :swoon:

My daughter's now a teen, and has bought me wee little samplers for Christmas. She likes Calvin Klein Obsession on me, but that's because she bought me some. :thumbsup:



hughlle said:


> @Chromejob it's French  shower water. I can't stand a woman in perfume so try not to do it myself so to speak. Hygienic people smell fine as they are.


 Oh, in America (and Britain?) "douche" has a more common connotation.  I was slow on the uptake....

As Bond said to Tatiana Romanova in FRWL, after she mentioned his lack of cologne and saying that Soviet men all wore heavy cologne, "In the West, we bathe." (Or close to that.) :wicked:


----------



## hughlle (Aug 23, 2015)

Chromejob said:


> Oh, in America (and Britain?) "douche" has a more common connotation.  I was slow on the uptake....


 So does toilette :laugh:


----------



## Chromejob (Jul 28, 2006)

I keep trying to find ads for teh 1970s/1980s aftershave I bought in high school ... Koln? Had a big wooden stopper/cap. Ah, found it! Kanon.










Memory lane, here we come: http://bit.ly/2H3YOXf


----------



## Chromejob (Jul 28, 2006)

And if you want to be a secret agent, wear this:


----------



## BlueKnight (Oct 29, 2009)

I love the smell of a woman who just got off her motorcycle. Maybe I'm weird......


----------



## AVO (Nov 18, 2012)

@Chromejob If you like Bay Rum and can get it in the US...

https://www.trumpers.com/product_detail.cfm?product=111547144


----------



## Robti (May 19, 2017)

When you all talk of bay rum does it compare at all to any mainstream fragrances, just a lot to put out if I don't like it


----------



## Chromejob (Jul 28, 2006)

AVO said:


> @Chromejob If you like Bay Rum and can get it in the US...
> 
> https://www.trumpers.com/product_detail.cfm?product=111547144


 Roughly US$56 for 1.69 oz. *Yikes*. :mad0218: :swoon: I might as well go for Floris. It had better be good at that price. ... Okay, ~US$39 for 50 ml on Amazon, a bit more reasonable. Royall Lyme's was roughly $40 for 236 ml, and pretty good quality/fragrance. I'll set up a price watch on it.



Robti said:


> When you all talk of bay rum does it compare at all to any mainstream fragrances, just a lot to put out if I don't like it


 Classic Bay rum has a pretty singular fragrance, but there are so many variations that I'm wary of new brands. I honestly don't know if any current name brands mimic it. I think for some women it smells like "gramps" or "old uncle," as it's so old-fashioned.

I've tried some that were weak, not really usable as a cologne, and even had little resemblance to the classic formulation. I fear that some think "bay rum" is just a generic term for an aftershave, not a specific cologne. :huh:

Maybe you can find it in a B&M store and try some. Put a small dab on the inside of your wrist (and nothing else; no not under a leather watch strap). A good cologne will start to change its scent as it mixes with your own chemistry, and is warmed by your pulse. A fine cologne will still be present a couple of hours later IMHO.


----------



## sabailand (May 28, 2010)

I dont know, you`re like bloody women! :whistling:


----------



## Chromejob (Jul 28, 2006)

Can't imagine what you mean.


----------



## Always"watching" (Sep 21, 2013)

Thanks everyone for making this a fascinating (to me at least) thread. :biggrin:


----------



## wrenny1969 (Jun 24, 2008)

Don't forget this

download by David Wren, on Flickr


----------



## BlueKnight (Oct 29, 2009)

@Always"watching" *You know nothing....Ba ha ha.... * :laugh:


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

Over the years I've liked and used Brut, Fahrenheit (Dior) , Joop! Homme, Jovan Musk for Men, Millionaire (Paco Rabanne) and the current favourite, Sauvage (Dior). Madam still likes and uses all the fragrances I've ever known her to have...original Poison (Dior), Black Opium (YSL) Insolence, Lady Millionaire (Paco Rabanne) Alien (Mugler) and the current one, Loverdose (Diesel)


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

I just have the stuff out the pound shop - - and whatever my daughters buy me for Brufdays and Chrissimuses - - they buy me the good stuff like LYNX


----------



## hughlle (Aug 23, 2015)

This goes to show how much funk I wear. Got it about 2 and a half years ago.


----------



## BlueKnight (Oct 29, 2009)

Roger the Dodger said:


> Over the years I've liked and used Brut,


 *When it comes to after shave and cologne, I'm not very 'sophisticated' ... I've been using that stuff since I started to shave. I used to keep a small travel size in my flight bag to mask the smell of jet fuel and sweaty flight suit when I came back home from mission. " Hit the shower and get rid of the easy one" she would order.....  *


----------



## Chromejob (Jul 28, 2006)

hughlle said:


> This goes to show how much funk I wear. Got it about 2 and a half years ago.


 Fragrance has a shelf life.... Start using it up, make room on the shelf for The New.


----------



## rolexgirl (Jul 17, 2010)

Chanel Mademoiselle although I have been using Chanel Chance which somebody bought for me, also very nice, more citrusy than the Mademoiselle


----------



## rolexgirl (Jul 17, 2010)

Chromejob said:


> Fragrance has a shelf life.... Start using it up, make room on the shelf for The New.


 Very true, some also should be consigned to history, like the 80's power-perfumes that some older women continue to wear, don't do it ladies


----------



## Steve D UK (Sep 28, 2016)

Can't beat a drop of Hai Karate. :laugh:


----------



## Chromejob (Jul 28, 2006)

Indeed.















\

Yes, I know these ads are Sexist with a capital "s."

Ahoy, @rolexgirl great to see ya again. For you....


----------



## rolexgirl (Jul 17, 2010)

Chromejob said:


> Ahoy, @rolexgirl great to see ya again. For you....


 Oooo she is nice


----------



## Chromejob (Jul 28, 2006)

Might be Jean Shrimpton, I'm probably wrong. :}


----------



## rolexgirl (Jul 17, 2010)

Chromejob said:


> Might be Jean Shrimpton, I'm probably wrong. :}


 Not sure, she looks a bit dark to be Shrimpton, didn't she have lighter hair and eyes?


----------

